# The Dankung 304 stainless steel finger ring slingshot



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello to all,

Here is a perfect device for the minimalist slingshot shooter with a daredevil attitude: the Dankung 304 stainless steel finger ring slingshot.

Frameless slingshot shooting is clearly challenging, particularly as the index finger and thumb are somewhat exposed to potential injury in the case of a faulty pouch release: this should not be taken lightly, never mind misplaced bravado trying out new things just to impress others: "in the face of pain, there are no heroes " (George Orwell). Indeed.

I received this interesting device "for free", along with the Dankung "agile Toucan" 304 stainless steel slingshot I ordered, and do see its merits: it's compact, inconspicuous without attached flat bands, and doubtlessly very efficient in the right hands. It can even serve as a paper weight at the office...just kidding, of course.

Made of 304 stainless steel (according to Dankung, which I do trust when it comes to slingshots), this device has a rapid flat band attachment clamp held in place by a spring retained screw. It is very well finished, and does deserve the attention of the more daring seeking slingshot shooting with a touch of genuine exhilaration.

With the right technique after a (potentially painful) learning curve, and possibly scared fingers or far worse, you will be well away hitting your targets while really impressing other more classic slingshot shooters around you.

Personally, I prefer to keep to standard slingshots, as I like happy fingers...I'll happily watch others demonstrating their frameless shooting skills, no problem.

For those interested in this very reasonably priced finger ring slingshot, here is the direct link to Dankung, if ever:

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/new-304-stainless-steel-finger-ring-slingshot_2574?ici=home

Enjoy my very short video, and let me know whether why this is, or is not something for you.






Pebble Shooter


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I got one and tried it .Didnt care for it maybe cause regular frameless rig feels more comfortable to me .Edges of this device just didn’t feel right.Prefer this one.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Royleonard said:


> I got one and tried it .Didnt care for it maybe cause regular frameless rig feels more comfortable to me .Edges of this device just didn't feel right.Prefer this one.


 I like this set up, looks comfortable.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

The problem I have with most sling rings is they are too big. Would love to see a smaller one made of metal. Even my Angry Owl sling ring could be tapered down and run threw a CNC machine. If some one does do this, make sure to send me one ;-)


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Forkless, maybe shoot STO a pm and see what he can do. My weaver, for the same price, was made a bit smaller.

I am tempted to get one of these rings, but I too have small hands.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Funny how common easily available slingshots suddenly become "Dankung"

I bought three of the exact same thing in full stainless without bands on eBay back in May for for a whopping $3.06 each.

I didn't care about the bands because I would most likely be changing them anyway. The ones without bands have gone up to $3.62

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Slingshot-Ring-Stainless-Steel-Catapult-For-Outdoor-Shooting-Without-Rubber-Band/372306048427?hash=item56af2b75ab:g:bckAAOSwyi1a-k4f

There are several other sellers that sell them with bands for far less than Dankung and to be perfectly honest Dankung's shipping time is totally unacceptable to me.

They never supply a tracking number unless you contact them and ask for one and you don't get one without emailing to request even if you pay a LOT extra for expedited shipping.

They have very few models that they can honestly claim as their own. I've bought from them several times but anything I see there now that I can get someplace else I go someplace else. It's not good to pay more for something and have to wait longer for it as well.

True they do not sell dangerous slingshots but anyone with an eye for what they are really looking at should be able to make that determination for themselves.

BTW if the weight of metal is a bother to anyone a duplicate in plastic can be had with bands for under $3 on Aliexpress (YOU WILL ALSO GET A TRACKING NUMBER)


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> Here is a perfect device for the minimalist slingshot shooter with a daredevil attitude: the Dankung 304 stainless steel finger ring slingshot.
> 
> ...


Sorry man but if you paid their price you just got ripped off.

That doesn't have to happen to others unless they just want to pay more so they can say it's a "Dankung" and wait longer to get it at that.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

ForkLess said:


> Royleonard said:
> 
> 
> > I got one and tried it .Didnt care for it maybe cause regular frameless rig feels more comfortable to me .Edges of this device just didn't feel right.Prefer this one.
> ...


The plastic ones are far lighter than the stainless ones. They are the same size though. Actually I don't find either "comfortable". I bought them for the novelty but you don't need anything but a long band and a pouch to shoot frameless. The method of not using anything but a band and a pouch is as comfortable as frameless gets until something really new comes out. This thing doesn't qualify as comfortable in any configuration, stainless or plastic. Plastic is simply lighter weight.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Royleonard said:


> I got one and tried it .Didnt care for it maybe cause regular frameless rig feels more comfortable to me .Edges of this device just didn't feel right.Prefer this one.


Yep. You got it right.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Here is just one of Dankung's rip off deals and there are several more if you look around:

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/lion-mouth-flatband-slingshot_1889?nosto=nosto-page-product3

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-pc-Powerful-Fiber-Aiming-Resin-Fat-Tiger-Slingshot-Flat-bowed-Sling-Shot-for-Outdoor-Archery/32862515698.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.643c2e0eKONuWy

$29.40 or $3.87 for the same exact make and model at time of this post. Pretty simple mathematical problem unless you are willing to pay 7.6 times as much to call it a Dankung.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Reply to Fiveshooter: as I mentioned, I received this ring slingshot for "free" from Dankung i.e. the price of the extras ("presents") they send is doubtlessly factored into the sales price of whatever one orders. Indeed, some of the Dankung slingshots can be ordered at a much lower price at online sellers such as PIAO YU:

https://piaoyu.aliexpress.com/store/group/Metal-slingshot/2934060_511401723.html?spm=2114.12010608.nav-list.5.23bd7d0adwaYOE

The "Toucan rosewood" slingshot, sold by Dankung for around USD 37 is listed by Piao Yu at roughly USD 16, so yes, one does indeed wonder why one should pay double the price for the same item sold by Dankung. Maybe one should ask them about this sometime?

The problem with Chinese slingshots is that it is rather difficult to know where and how they were manufactured, and whether the raw materials used (ideally stainless or titanium steel) are indeed those claimed by the seller: with Dankung, there is absolutely no doubt, and thus far less chance of a nasty accident linked to a perfect looking bogus zinc alloy (pot metal) copy sold by a lesser known seller: how are we to judge from online photos alone?

Judging by the "Toucan rosewood" slingshot received by Scropi, Pia Yu appears to be serious about product descriptions ("stainless steel") but given the absence of any official quality label when it comes to slingshots (or any other products) made in China, particularly Dankung but also GZK are at present the only online sellers with a sound reputation based on customer feedback in the forums over a number of years. This is what counts.

I prefer spending a bit more and resting assured that nothing will suddenly snap as I pull back the pouch for a shot - at least until other cheaper sellers are deemed safe by a larger number of online customers. The shipping issue is a question of what Dankung shipment option you use: I received my orders with 2 weeks (USD 10 extra), which is OK for me.

It's a personal choice at the end of the day, but safety always comes first for me.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

they are quite different things.

For almost any product including slingshot, you can find incredible low price at Aliexpress , Just they are usually made with very poor material

by the way, dankung seems has many hidden discounts, I got 2 lion mouth and 1 finger ring for free.



Fiveshooter said:


> Here is just one of Dankung's rip off deals and there are several more if you look around:
> 
> http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/lion-mouth-flatband-slingshot_1889?nosto=nosto-page-product3
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

crazyslingshot said:


> they are quite different things.
> 
> For almost any product including slingshot, you can find incredible low price at Aliexpress , Just they are usually made with very poor material
> 
> ...


Getting two for free should tell you they are not worth their asking price and I am VERY familiar with Chinese slingshots and metals so not only is the so called Tucan the exactly same as the cheaper ones which are indeed of full stainless build, the Lion mouth is also the same and your claim they are different has no validity. It appeared on Aliexpress long before Dankung so one being a clone of the other in a lesser material is not viable. Hidden discounts aside I do better elsewhere and I DO get real stainless or real titanium when that is what I buy. I can spot zinc by the pictures alone and avoid it at any price as it can break without any sign it's about to happen.

"they are quite different things." That's what Dankung wants you to believe but they only differ in cost and shipping times, however they seem to have you convinced and I would not try to dissuade you from spending more if that is your desire.

I have spend several hundred dollars at Dankung over the last couple of years and I honestly don't recall anything other than what I paid for added to the package.

GZK on the other hand has always thrown in an extra goodie bag of various items. You never know what they are until you open the box.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Reply to Fiveshooter: as I mentioned, I received this ring slingshot for "free" from Dankung i.e. the price of the extras ("presents") they send is doubtlessly factored into the sales price of whatever one orders. Indeed, some of the Dankung slingshots can be ordered at a much lower price at online sellers such as PIAO YU:
> 
> https://piaoyu.aliexpress.com/store/group/Metal-slingshot/2934060_511401723.html?spm=2114.12010608.nav-list.5.23bd7d0adwaYOE
> 
> ...


Safety comes first to me as well and I am quite capable of telling real stainless and titanium from zinc usually just by looking at the pictures in the listing and I have also paid the additional $10 for "expedited shipping" at Dankung. That order arrived in three weeks and received a tracking number only after requesting it. Most sellers provide one without you having to ask for it. I also do not advertise for any seller so I have no reason to sway people one way or the other except to point out the obvious price differences. I would never recommend anything I thought may pose a danger to anyone nor buy it myself.

I have no ties with Dankung or Aliexpress other than being a paying customer at both but I will never pay double or triple or even more to help support Dankung.

If they have a product that is unique to them and I want it I buy it. All others I compare prices first. They do have some really good designs that they can actually claim as their own and I already have all of them I want at present unless they come out with something that catches my eye.

I am in agreement that neither Dankung or GZK will sell a low quality or dangerous slingshot however when I order from GZK I have ALWAYS received my order in days instead of weeks and I factor his cost to ship expedited to whatever markup he may have. I have ordered from GZK many times and will continue to do so.

GZK is of the highest integrity and he has three times already hunted down models for me I could not find from a reputable dealer at prices sometimes a fraction of the cost what even an Aliexpress seller may list it for. Ordering from Aliexpress has had it's downs as there are many sellers that offer things they neither have in stock or the ability to acquire. I tried to buy two full G-10 peg head slings from two different sellers at Aliexpress. At time of purchase both claimed to have over 200 in stock yet both asked me to choose something else because they did not have them nor could they get them. Both took weeks to refund and all I did was send GZK a picture of it and he had them on the way to me within days of my asking at a price (including expedited shipping) about the same as the Aliexpress sellers that could not provide them at all. As far as untrustworthy sellers on Aliexpress I just keep them on a spreadsheet of less than honest sellers and avoid them if possible although even some of those can and will deliver if you inquire as to real stock of a given item BEFORE you place the order.


----------

